# New 2015 Grizzly offerings



## tmarks11 (Dec 29, 2014)

SO just got the 2015 catalog.

Here is what I see.
Lathes
1. G4003G with round column milling attachment $3995
2. New 12x27 lathe with mini-mill attachment G0773 $2895 (ouch, that is pretty expensive for a machine with a very limited QCGB, and no power cross-feed).
3. New 13x40 lathe G0782 for $4300 (looks like the Eisen 1440E), D1-4 spindle
4. New 14x40 lathe G0776 for $4600 (looks like the G0750 QCGB and G0709 motor controls), D1-4 spindle, DRO
5. New 18x60 lathe
6. New 22x60 lathe
7. South Bend Heavy 10 (this is on their website for the last month)

Mills
1. New mini drill with BLDC motor
2. New 8x28 square column mill G0795 $1595... looks like a baby version of the G0761, on face value a solid step-up from the venerable Sieg X-3 (G0619)... features tapping.
3. Update to the G0757 9x39 horizontal/vertical (called G0757Z) which adds DRO and VFD $6495

Horizontal bandsaws: maybe I didn't notice this before, but most of the larger bandsaws say MADE IN TAIWAN

Motorized ring roll pipe bender $2995.  1-1/8" tube, 1-9/16"-1/16" square , 5/8" solid bar. Looks exactly like this GMC offering: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GMC-PRB-30HV-1-1-2-x-3-16-POWER-RING-AND-ANGLE-ROLL-BENDER-/121467261797

Overall, the prices seem mostly unchanged from 2014 with a few exceptions that I noticed (G4003G up but $45, G4002 up by $100, g0750G up $200, g0759 up $45, G0619 up $45, G0755 up $145, G0762 *DOWN* $100).  Anybody want me to check the price of something, go ahead and ask.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 29, 2014)

Does that new 13x40 have a norton secondary gearbox (threading)? And does it say if it's from China or Taiwan? Thanks.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 29, 2014)

The 13x40 QCGB and motor controls look similar to this PM 1440 TS ( and the Eisen 1440E):






http://www.ebay.com/itm/EISEN-1440E...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e11746f1

The only difference is on the Grizzly, the two motor control knobs are on the same drive shaft. The Grizzly has the two piece base like the Eisen (not the one piece cast iron base like the PM). The grizzly has a single speed motor, so it does not have the motor speed selector switch like the Eisen does on the left hand base.

It does not say "Made in Taiwan", and it is also "only" $4300, which tells me it is made in China.

For comparison, both the Eisen and the PM are made in Taiwan, and they sell for $7500-8000.


----------



## nvminer (Dec 29, 2014)

Would you mind checking the following for me:

G4000 (currently $1075)
G0768 (currently $1295)
G0602 (currently $1250)

I'm trying to get an idea if I can wait a little while before making a lathe purchase or if I need to jump on it now.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 30, 2014)

nvminer said:


> Would you mind checking the following for me:
> 
> G4000 (currently $1075)
> G0768 (currently $1295)
> ...


G4000 (currently $1075) price cut to $995
G0768 (currently $1295) price cut to $995
G0602 (currently $1250) no change

Shipping prices are unchanged for the above three


----------



## leroy (Jan 1, 2015)

tmarks11 thanks for posting some 2015 prices as i have not recieved any new catalogs yet . I put my order in before the increase and saved some money.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 1, 2015)

I just downloaded the 2015 catalog in pdf.


----------



## rwm (Jan 1, 2015)

I see the SB 10K has not gone down in price 
I wonder if they are selling many? Looks like a beautiful machine.
R


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 1, 2015)

rwm said:


> I see the SB 10K has not gone down in price
> I wonder if they are selling many? Looks like a beautiful machine.
> R



Last I talked to a rep at Griz they sell quite a few, and I see them go in and out of availability fairly often.

As an owner of it's smaller brother I was trying to figure out how I could make one work for what I want to do but just can't get around the small spindle bore.  

I still smile when I use my little SB and am very happy with the quality and accuracy it produces. It's big brother can only be better.


----------



## bosephus (Jan 1, 2015)

i just got my new master catalog ... the little 8inch southbend lathe  is shown at a steeply discounted and discontinued price


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 1, 2015)

bosephus said:


> i just got my new master catalog ... the little 8inch southbend lathe  is shown at a steeply discounted and discontinued price


It has been "heavily discounted" for the last two years... $2300 in the 2013 catalog and $1965 in the 2014 catalog, IIRC.  The CEO is on record saying that he is losing money on this lathe and is discontinuing it.... but he must still have a warehouse full.  Cute little machine.

What is strange is that this is the only lathe of the "South Bend" line made in China instead of in Taiwan, yet it is still significantly more costly than comparable size other Chinese lathes. Fit and finish are definitely a step above other Grizzly lathes made in China.


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 1, 2015)

I was just on Grizzly's web site and noticed that their 7x14 lathe, and G0758 as well as G0704 mill are no loner being listed. Have they stopped selling them? I was kind of split between the G0758 and Taig 2019ER. Guess that one requires no further thought... They did slash the price on the 7x12 lathe was $625 now $495.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 1, 2015)

MarkStephen said:


> I was just on Grizzly's web site and noticed that their 7x14 lathe, and G0758 as well as G0704 mill are no loner being listed. Have they stopped selling them? I was kind of split between the G0758 and Taig 2019ER. Guess that one requires no further thought... They did slash the price on the 7x12 lathe was $625 now $495.




  Thay are all in the new 2015 catalog. It appers thay are redoing there web site. I was looking acouple days ago and thay where there then. The 704 is one of there top sellars it isn't going away anytime soon


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 1, 2015)

Give it a few days.  They try to transition from the 2014 to 2015 catalog on 1 January, and it takes a while to actually get it all updated.  I noticed that the SB Heavy 10 no longer shows up, and that the "New Products for 2015" banner doesn't show you everything new yet.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





MarkStephen said:


> I was just on Grizzly's web site and noticed that their 7x14 lathe, and G0758 as well as G0704 mill are no loner being listed. Have they stopped selling them?


[/FONT]
All still offered:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]7x14 G0765: $595 + $79 S&H[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]G0758: $850 + $99 S&H[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]G0704: $1195 + $99 S&H ($1750 with dro)[/FONT]


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 6, 2015)

Thay are all on the web site now.


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I noticed that. The G0768 now seems to have a more reasonable price.... so many things, so little money in my pocket. But ain't that always the way?


----------



## 6literZ (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm considering the G0795 mill. Has anyone done any comparisons on it?


----------

